# dog car: ute with canopy vs station wagon



## CzechSheps (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, I am in need of a car to transport my dog in a crate and house during club training.
I live in Australia so I am now mostly trying to pick what will be cooler for the dog. 

I have narrowed it down to these two types of cars for my budget.

Ute with canopy








and station wagon









The ute with canopy is a more useful car in general. I think there will be more ventilation when stationary with the canopy windows opens but no air conditioning for the tray. The wagon will have air conditioning but only the back lifts up when stationary and also means my car is unlocked.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha.....thought you must have been an Aussie to be looking at a Ute 
The Ute would be more practical but they get pretty hot in the back......at least the station wagon has the airconditioning in the back......something to consider for the summer months.....no one will nick your car with you GSD in the back 
I have seen some good ventilation ideas on here for the ute......you might have go search some threads.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread was recent.....pretty neat setup http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search-rescue/447337-my-truck-set-up.html


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just got back from a five day seminar and folks were talking pictures of my setup they liked it so much, I have found that the side windoors are quite sturdy when they are open on the highway but could be a problem driving down rough roads with them open. Look at the radius side windoor. Good access. Only issue is rain will get in the bed. I also got a rear window that will slide and let air in from the cab....and may work on that more.....but have not perfected moving air conditioned cab air to the back. I have some ideas though.

I have to tell you though. Everyone else had to cover their SUVs with aluminet, and I could park anywhere and be very cool. I also like not having inside my truck smell like dog.


LEER Truck Accessories turns your pickup truck into the perfect vehicle for work, play or everyday life


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> I also got a rear window that will slide and let air in from the cab....and may work on that more.....but have not perfected moving air conditioned cab air to the back. I have some ideas though.


Find a little box fan that fits in that window? Something like those fans you've got on the crates.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a wagon where the rear window can stay open without the hatch being open. It's nice to have.

With a wagon...I have to lower both seats to put in two crates or I can put a 36" crate in the back without lowering the rear seat if I'm just with one dog. The wagon gives you the option of also having more people in the car when you're not with dogs...if that doesn't matter, it doesn't matter.

I was between a small pick up and the wagon, at the end of the day, the fact that in the wagon the dogs can benefit from AC kind of won out. Also, gas mileage...but I don't think that's a huge difference in the two cars you're talking about.

A ute would stay cleaner, and I did look into the only ute available in the states...Subaru Baja, but they are really expensive for used cars of their age due to the limited supply.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have found it really hard to move enough air to the back of the truck to effectively cool the complete back ...and that was even with using a small eradicator fan between the cab and the camper....sucked so much air it put a strain on my AC...an AC guy told me to be effective I would have to have a way to return air from the camper so I could recirculate. All good and well but I don't want to risk sucking exhaust in from the back of the truck.

My next plan is to use 3" pipe and a marine bilge fan to direct cooled cabin air directly into the crates and onto the dogs. ... lower CFM than the radiator fan but directed airflow and the dog is always getting the good air from the cabin. 

My recommendation would be.......truck is awesome if, when you get to the destination, the dog winds up in the crate a lot (we do for searches and search training the dog may have to be there for ours at a time).

For transport, I prefer the dog in the vehicle with me. Since I transport in a truck. a remote thermometer is on my dask continually telling me the temperature the dog is getting. FWIW the back of an SUV can get darned hot as well. Aluminet is great and everyone I know with an SUV uses it when they get to where they are going. 

I like the added security of a truck as well. My cab is locked. My pullout drawers cannot be accessed without opening the tailgate which I lock and my dog crates lock and cannot be removed from the truck unless the tailgate is down. Having lost $600 worth of gear on a search call, that is important to me! Plus dogs get stolen for dog fighting.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Eek my apologies for spelling and autocorrect issues.....darned phone


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have always used a truck/ute with a cap/ canopy. i never leave the dogs inside if it is that hot though.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

we have a wagon type car and that is one reason i like it is that the ac can reach the back too


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a Toyota 4runner, which I think is the perfect dog vehicle. The window in the back can roll down, so the car can be locked, but window can still be open. I also have a sun roof, so the air circulates really well.

My pup loves it and it doesn't get super hot.


----------



## CzechSheps (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Atm I am leaning towards the ute + canopy. 
The big 4x4 wagons are probably the best of both worlds but that is out of the question for now.
Nice setup jocoyn and I'm gonna have a look into aluminet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is that picture the Ford Ranger Turbodiesel? We cannot get it here but I know they sell it over there.  and I would have bought it in a heartbeat if I could. We can only get the gas version. 

My set up is with a Toyota Tundra so it is a 6.5 foot long bed inside and 6' wide over the wheel wells ( 50 " in between). So it is a beast, sizewise. My old explorer on a Ranger chassis could fit two crates but it was definitely smaller. You could fit above the wheel wells on a platform but did not have the same height clearance for crates.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are referring to the picture of the Ute......no.....that is the good old ford falcon Ute.....Aussie icon.....but yes we do have the rangers over here in turbo diesel......our neighbor has one. The Toyota hilux is a better vehicle IMO....but we are Toyota people 
Do you guys have the turbo diesels over there? Hubby and I were talking about that today.....we need them for driving through our summer stubbles on the farm .....they don't start fires.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Only a handful . They are not available for us due to emission requirements. Though I have to wonder because I have never seen anyone run the numbers on increased fuel efficiency and longer engine life vs diesel pollution. I would bet if you took everything into account including the pollution of actually making a vehicle, the diesels may actually come out ahead.

I wound up with a full sized Toyota Tundra because it wound up being not that different than the smaller Tacoma when you looked at cost to purchase, highway fuel economy, longevity, and a number of other factors related to overall utility. Someone mentioned the Subaru Baja - and if that was available I would have bought one. There are 4 Tundras on my team, one is about 10 and going strong and it is a farm truck on the side.

I really fixed up my truck because I expect to get 300K on it and at 7 years, we are at 100K (I telecommute for work which saves a LOT of driving). I keep a car on average for 10-15 years.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

The tundras look like a beefed up hilux......our 4wd don't tend to be quite as bulky.
We have a Toyota landcruiser Prado in turbo diesel.....fantastic vehicle.
It surprises me about the diesels over there......they are hugely popular over here and very efficient.....although there have been issues with the common rail diesel engines not handling the poor quality diesel we tend to have in OZ.......we have two fuel filters on ours to stop this.
Toyota's go forever.....you should easily get 10-15 years 

All the farm machinery would have to be diesel wouldn't it?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

1998~2003 BMW 528i Wagon has a decent boot and the rear window on the hatch pops open separately. I'm looking into one as my "mommy" car and for the fact that Gunther would be able to fit in it comfortably.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

sparra said:


> The tundras look like a beefed up hilux......our 4wd don't tend to be quite as bulky.
> We have a Toyota landcruiser Prado in turbo diesel.....fantastic vehicle.
> It surprises me about the diesels over there......they are hugely popular over here and very efficient.....although there have been issues with the common rail diesel engines not handling the poor quality diesel we tend to have in OZ.......we have two fuel filters on ours to stop this.
> Toyota's go forever.....you should easily get 10-15 years
> ...


Far as diesels go, depends on where you live in the US, they are fairly popular here, at least in pick-ups. For cars, Volkswagen is doing well with the TDI in the Jetta and bug. Locally diesel fuel is more expensive, not sure why, the initial cost of the Diesel engine option over the standard gas is spendy too and may deter some.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Forgive my ignorance, what's a Ute. I get it's a car of some kind. Is it like an SUV? Or a pickup with a cap?? Just never heard the term before 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Big diesels (3/4 ton work trucks) are common but not the fuel efficient turbo diesels on small trucks and passenger cars with a few exceptions. ....... Hopefully only a matter of time. A typical gas station where I live with 15 pumps may only have 2 that offer diesel. Truck stops carry it. [Memories of the old Volvo 240D we had]

I am certain the expense is competition with the trucking industry and the fact that our diesel has to go through a lot to make it run cleaner.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Heres a good explanation, lol, don't know why I didn't just look it up. 
Why Diesel Costs More Than Gasoline | NACS Online ? Your Business ? NACS Retail Fuels Reports ? 2013 NACS Retail Fuels Report


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

gsdsar.....Ute is an Aussie term for the first of czechsheps pictures.....most don't have the canopy just the tub or some have trays. Very popular with tradies/builders/farmers.......they are an Aussie icon......especially with a dog in the back  They are not 4WD.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Basically, a Ute is a Chevy El Camino or a Ford Ranchero.

Here is what my dogs ride in...










Can easily fit two crates, and with a little skillful tetris, could get 3 in. It doesn't get too bad with hair, a good vacuum gets rid of it very quickly.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Basically, a Ute is a Chevy El Camino or a Ford Ranchero.


Yup ...pretty much....but ours are MUCH hotter........ Holden Ute - - M.holden.com.au


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So it sounds from the web that a ute is not actually a truck. Baja would fit the bill as well and probably the Honda Ridgeline which is not a true truck due to it's unibody construction. 

But the first picture posted by the OP was clearly a truck with a camper shell so I went on that....and on the Toyota page from Australia the HiLux is in the utes and vans tab.......and that is most definitely a "pick up" as we say in the states.

Toyota Australia Ute and Van Showroom


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We don't use the word "truck" to describe 4wds etc. A truck is a truck......like a cattle truck or a courier truck or semi trailer. Yes a hilux would be a pickup to you guys...to us it's a 4WD ute......just a different lingo


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ahhh thanks. Learn something new each day!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, dodge/ram 1500 just introduced a smaller turbodiesel for the ram 1500.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Smaller = half ton. That is still a big truck compared to the compact turbodiesels pushing 50mpg that American car makers have made for the European and Australian markets for years abd which are not available in the American market.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

zombiequeen, funny, i consider the ram 1500 a small truck. i would imagine with out all the epa "stuff" we have to have, the new ram could get 35+ plus mpg over there.


----------

